# Java Fern (Microsorum Pteropus) Dying



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi!

Just read ms Walstad book and gave a lot of good information about plants to have with my neocaridina shrimps here in Brazil.

My aquarium is a 5gal with probidio shrimp soil (2cm) (pH 7, TDS 220, KH 2). Shrimps are healthy and in their first round of breeding (3monhts aquarium). It's located next to a window that receives 2-3 hours direct sunlight at 3-6 afternoon.

Fauna: Around 10 yellow neo caridina shrimps, 16 nerite snails clenchi and zebra (I know, a lot, but I love them) and some really small pondsnail that sometimes appears (I remove them when I can).

Flora: Java moss, one Anubia Barteri and one Java Fern.

They came with a lot of black algae that disappeared in time (thanks to ms Walstad hints).

My problem: Java Moss is growing very fast, even the Anubia is growing beautiful, but the MP is becoming brown and not growing.

What can I do? Maybe too many plants in the aquarium?

Best Regars

Tomas Rivera


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2019)

Some pictures of my aquarium

Tomas


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It might need more macronutrients in the water like nitrogen & potassium since they mainly don't feed through the roots.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It looks like the Java Fern may have the roots down in the substrate. If so, that is the problem. Its roots should be in the water above the substrate. So, we normally tie the horizontal stem to a rock or piece of wood, but don't stick them into the substrate.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The roots in the substrate should be fine however the rhizome, tuber should not be in the substrate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks guys for the insights. 

As you can see in the pictures, I don't even have a sufficient substract layer to bury roots or rhizome. Both anubia and JF are tied to a small stone to avoid floating. 

Even at the cycling period my levels of ammonia/ammonium were very low. It might be right about N and K deficiency, but I'm really afraid to dose it on shrimps and nerites. What do you think about it?

Regards

Tomas


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Dosing is fine, just follow the instructions. Don't use any ammonia for Nitrogen. Nitrate is usually safe for animals. You can dose Potassium Nitrate and that will cover nitrogen and potassium.


----------

